# apprenticeship ojt hours



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the site and to the trade.

Yes, your hours should count as long as you are considered an apprentice ( ie money is going into your local's funds for you ).


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> Welcome to the site and to the trade.
> 
> Yes, your hours should count as long as you are considered an apprentice ( ie money is going into your local's funds for you ).


Some locals have a CE/CW and/or a residential classification and pre-apprentices can be in those programs. Depends on your classification.


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

Well I have been indentured, just not sworn in yet


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Ojt hours*

Welcome Brother! Yes your hours count. Its 8 hours paid for 8 hours worked. So, good luck and represent!


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

My classification is "AW". LU 569


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Firstly,

Welcome to the Brotherhood nternes! You have an amazing couple of years ahead of you! 

Once you are sworn in, your time "begins" in most jurisdictions. Monday, call your Apprentice Department and find out for sure. 

Understand that you'll make friends for life, perhaps some enemies too...learn from everyone you can and retain the best of what you see and hear. Absorb everything and with the proper guidance you'll be introduced to more and more of the trade as well as unionism. 

Be respectful, ask questions, and show that you're eager to learn. Every Apprentice makes mistakes, we ALL did...it's how you learn from those mistakes that counts.

There will be times when it sucks...school...work...everything...But know this...every one of your Brothers went through it too. For good or for bad, that's what connects us across the country. Each one of us who went through the program went through the same good times and bad times you will. 

Be on time...learn to take things with a grain of salt...because you will feel like you're being abused at times...LOL...

Get the coffee order right! (That's a biggie...lol)

Don't be a smartass, dress appropriately for work, and always act accordingly whenever the "client" is around. Some people believe Apprentices are to be seen and not heard. I don't subscribe to that, however many journeymen do. ESPECIALLY around clients/suits/PM's and Supers. 

Don't be the know it all...it always comes back to haunt you...

Ask questions here whenever you feel the need.

Lastly, BE the kid who everyone WANTS to work with. That will get you far...trust me.

Again, Welcome Brother. Welcome to the rest of your career. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL boy that was corny...lol


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks to all of you. Ill tell you what I am 30 and work in construction all my life. It is very humbling being an apprentice but at the same time, in having a good time. Working the.solar fields down here in the desert.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

nternes said:


> Thanks to all of you. Ill tell you what I am 30 and work in construction all my life. It is very humbling being an apprentice but at the same time, in having a good time. Working the.solar fields down here in the desert.


NICE! That's great work! It helps that you've been in construction that long. Use it to your advantage! 

Don't feel put off...some of us old fogies refer to all Apprentices as "kids" lol. 

Absorb, Apply, Pass it On...

Steve from NYC


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Being humble I believe is a good effect, at times. We are following many great men that paved a road through hard work, union activism, education, and solidarity so that WE can live a life with respect, dignity,honor,earn good living wages to take care of our families and put food on the table.

Good luck Brother!


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

One thing I don't understand is the animosity towards cw's. Im working side by side with some. The jw I'm with is telling me not to be so friendly with them. It should be the other way around considering they have more experience but are paid substantially less. Maybe cause I'm new and I'm still a little ignorant. Any light on this will be appreciated


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

The fact of the matter is they are another classification. Animosity against them I dont understand why. No need to speculate. With some dedication they can change their classification and raise their pay.


----------



## nternes (Sep 25, 2012)

from what I heard aw's earned there right. Maybe that's why. I just keep my nose.clean and my powder dry. Where are you from potential?


----------



## Potential11 (Nov 14, 2011)

Local 11


----------

